
Anyone else gotten a "We regret to inform you" from techstars yet? - randallsquared

======
vlad
Creating TechStars sounds like a great way for VCs to get the pulse on what
the young entrepreneurs are thinking about. Even if they don't select anybody,
they will have a lot of information on probably 10 to 20% of people who cross-
applied to both YC and TS. But, the good part is there is more incentive on YC
to select the best people, regardless of idea, including "no idea", before TS
does.

~~~
randallsquared
I think not selecting anyone would be bad for reputation. They're already
starting out "in the hole", so to speak, and failing to select the ten they
say they're looking for would confirm evilness for some people, and raise the
question for others.

------
randallsquared
We got ours yesterday.

At least it removes the problem of deciding what to do if accepted by TS and
invited to an interview by YC. :)

~~~
kyro
Yes, I got mine yesterday as well.

You gotta roll with the punches.

~~~
iamwil
Stick it out, yo. Cross your fingers and hope for the best. Otherwise, keep on
trunkin'

------
mukund
We applied only for YC, never bothered to apply to similar other ones as we
arent interested.

~~~
jward
Same here. The other programs look interesting and all, but I'm not willing to
move to another country for anything but the best.

